# Headquarters.



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

NATO headquarters, under construction, Brussels










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-43zsqG5q4...0/w3LOYtLYlig/s1600/New_NATO_Headquarters.jpg

European council headquarters, Brussels









http://www.coltinfo.be/picture.aspx?PictureID=0000119Y&width=420&height=250&maintainRatio=True


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

HQ, ING, Amsterdam









http://www.uythoven-advies.nl/uploads/pics/ing_04.jpg









http://www.dutchengineering.nl/images/projecten/2de-ing005.jpg









http://vorige.nrc.nl/multimedia/dynamic/00201/RCING02_217832_201691e.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

HQ, KBC, Leuven









http://www.rel-scan.be/images/uplartikels/1130237575Gevel_KBC-Leuven_Luchtfoto2.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

HQ, Dexia, Brussels









http://www.bamart.be/images/530/2322.jpg









http://www.wimwauters.be/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/dexia_toren2.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2454/3985409174_c693037726.jpg


----------



## hybridy (Dec 14, 2007)

General Motors: Detroit, Michigan USA


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Stella Artois and AB Inbev HQ (Leuven, Flanders, Belgium)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/king_pest/3557005862/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3440064084/


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Cargill, the largest privately held corporation in the US
Minnetonka, MN









of course this does not house all of their offices but it is one of the buildings on their campus


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Bank Caixa Geral de Depósitos Headquarters - Lisbon - Portugal*


----------



## zapor1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow, that is a really nice headquarter.


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Bangkok, Thailand*

*Dtac * HQ


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Bangkok, Thailand*

*Central Pattana *
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Pattana


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Bangkok, Thailand

*Petroleum Authority of Thailand*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petroleum_Authority_of_Thailand

















http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51137


----------



## pdxor (May 30, 2010)

Nike World Campus-Beaverton Oregon


----------



## mochaholic (Jan 13, 2011)

The Singapore Airlines Building


SIA building! by Paulman C, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Bangkok, Thailand*

*Siam Commercial Bank * HQ


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Bangkok, Thailand

*Kasikorn Bank* HQ


----------



## beanhead4529 (Aug 11, 2007)

Starbucks Coffee in Seattle:


Starbucks Corporate Headquarters by beanhead4529, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

WESBANK HQ , Johannesburg South Africa

Wesbank Building by steve dv, on Flickr

IMG_9774_3_2 by eish ed, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

DeBeers HQ - Johannesburg

11 Diagonal Street by Bill Davies (SA), on Flickr

IMG_0721_edited-1 by Lost the plot 2, on Flickr

Diagonal Street by Vaughanoblapski!, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Nedbank HQ - Sandton, Johannesburg :

Nedbank by ulfcytel, on Flickr


----------



## tanklv (Mar 14, 2009)

SO143 said:


> *HSBC Global Headquarters in Canary Wharf, London*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/olly285/5686483330/ by Olly Plumstead


Here's their US Headquarters in Buffalo, NY - soon to be abandoned by them since they are closing almost all offices in the US.


----------



## Avalanix (Aug 5, 2007)

Trumpf Gruppe Germany:








http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/12/business/global/12german.html?_r=1


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Bangkok, Thailand
*Thai Summit Group *HQ
http://www.thaisummit.co.th/headoffice/home.html


Thai Summit building by Roopesh Kohad, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Bangkok, Thailand
*Italthai Tower*
http://www.italthai.co.th/eng/index.php


----------



## Dallaz (Aug 6, 2011)

*AT&T ** World Headquaters*

*Whitacre Tower (One AT&T Plaza)*

*Dallas, Texas*


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Good thread. Subscribing 

*CitiBank, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*









http://www.iproperty.com.my/property/listing.aspx?pid=399811









By ReaperSpectre on wikimapia.org


building citibank by Chot Touch, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ujaididida/6879152023/


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Royal Bank of Canada, Toronto (Glass is completely covered in gold) *




























*BMO, Bank of Montreal, Toronto*




























*Scotiabank, Toronto*




























*This is the corner of King and Bay, where 4 of Canada's 6 largest banks are headquartered:*


----------



## Dallaz (Aug 6, 2011)

UjaiDidida said:


> Good thread. Subscribing
> 
> *CitiBank, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
> 
> ...


Citibank's HQ is in New York City.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

It's because all these companies are building headquarters everywhere. But I think the OP and what this thread is asking for are the MAIN headquarters, hence that picture of CitiBank in KL and HSBC in Buffalo have no business here


----------



## voyager8907 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dallaz said:


> Citibank's HQ is in New York City.


They moved out of there quite a few years ago.
I'm pretty sure it is in KL.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Headquarters Nationale Nederlanden ( National Netherlands ) The Hague.


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

I have yet to see an AT&T building that isn't an ugly concrete phallus. (other than their tower in Downtown Minneapolis)


----------



## Dallaz (Aug 6, 2011)

voyager8907 said:


> They moved out of there quite a few years ago.
> I'm pretty sure it is in KL.


No, the World HQ is in New York. Citi is an american company.


----------



## Dallaz (Aug 6, 2011)

minneapolis-uptown said:


> I have yet to see an AT&T building that isn't an ugly concrete phallus. (other than their tower in Downtown Minneapolis)


The AT&T World HQ in Dallas is made of travertine and glass. 

Here's a picture of the lobby


----------



## Placik (Nov 14, 2011)

Red Bull HQ, Fuschl am See (district Salzburg) , Austria


----------



## Placik (Nov 14, 2011)

Nestle HQ, Vevey, Switzerland


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

Total HQ, La Défense - Paris, Tour Total :


Tour Total La Defense par icsv47, sur Flickr


A gorge déployée par fidgi, sur Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

voyager8907 said:


> They moved out of there quite a few years ago.
> I'm pretty sure it is in KL.


No, it's in NY.


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

Monte dei Paschi di Siena headquarters in Siena, Italy. The company is the oldest surviving bank in the world, from year 1472. The headquarters are in the Palazzo Salimbeni from XIV century:


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Redbull HQ is awesome!


----------

